# Taking my 1 TB Hard Drive in Flight to Sydney With Torrent Movies and Other Data



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys,

I am getting a mixed feedback about taking data in hard drive.

I have a 1 TB Hard drive in which I have around 600 GB data which comprises on my collections of High Quality English movies downloaded from Torrents so far, Tamil Movies, Hindi Movies, Telugu movies, all wonderful HQ Albums in English and other languages including Spanish (Of SHakira's) and all most all singers.

My drive also contains all my scan original documents notarized one,s to say ALL ENTIRE History of mine, my school, residence lived, employment documents and heaps of photo galleries and many other viewo tutorials on plethora of technical and non-technical subjects, English IELTS Videos and may other things.
*
Now, since I have all these videos and everything, and latest English movies in HQ downloaded from torrent, will it be a problem carrying this with my hand cabin bag (In laptop bag) and or in Checkin bag?*

I remember carrying my same hard disk to Sydney and coming back safely once, but it didn't had so much of these data that time although I had collections of movies etc

Please help :mullet:


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

jre05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am getting a mixed feedback about taking data in hard drive.
> 
> ...


So, you want to carry copyrighted material across international borders and you are asking this forum whether it is safe to do so? By all means go ahead. :tongue:

Please post your experience here so future travelers can make a decision.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

jre05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am getting a mixed feedback about taking data in hard drive.
> 
> ...



I don't know any international laws, but I would think that if you are nor selling it or sharing for profit (incl. peer-to-peer in some countries) it's fine. Only sharing of copyrighted materials is in some countries considered a "crime" and you can receive a fine for it. In Australia there are no laws (that are being actually implemented at least) for downloading movies etc from torrents. 
You can have anything you want on your personal comp/hard drives and without a police and a good reason no one can check it.


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

Easy.. put it on your checked in luggage


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I don't know any international laws, but I would think that if you are nor selling it or sharing for profit (incl. peer-to-peer in some countries) it's fine. Only sharing of copyrighted materials is in some countries considered a "crime" and you can receive a fine for it. In Australia there are no laws (that are being actually implemented at least) for downloading movies etc from torrents.
> You can have anything you want on your personal comp/hard drives and without a police and a good reason no one can check it.


without a police and a good reason means? I didn't understand what you are trying to say :confused2:

Yes, most movies are of HQ BR Movies from Yify and so many popular loaders.

I am of course not selling it haha, maybe I share to friends if someone asks, that's all. I mean roomates etc if they want to see movie etc 

Can I carry in laptop bag? or should I put in checkin bag? F*** if I lose this, then my entire personal data would be lost I am afraid.


----------



## tirupoti (May 2, 2014)

Why don't you upload all your personal data in the cloud (eg. drive.google.com, dropbox) and just put the hard drive in your main luggage to keep things simple.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

Wont it be much simpler to delete all the pirated material and leave only copies of your documents? You have got your PR and are relocating to another country and you are worried about your collection of pirated movies? :mmph:

Get your priorities straight dude.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

fullerms said:


> Wont it be much simpler to delete all the pirated material and leave only copies of your documents? You have got your PR and are relocating to another country and you are worried about your collection of pirated movies? :mmph:
> 
> Get your priorities straight dude.


That's matured lol 

Well I always collect good movies, well its ok, I can do that, but used huge network data to download all movies, paid a lot haha 

Well :mad2:

Problem is, half or more of it I didn't watch yet  lol. I have about 200 movies  

As you rightly said, I want to delete all these useless stuffs when I move ahead in life. Thank you so much, it really helps me being better matured


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

tirupoti said:


> Why don't you upload all your personal data in the cloud (eg. drive.google.com, dropbox) and just put the hard drive in your main luggage to keep things simple.


I don't trust any cloud lol.

I have uploaded all IELTS Materials and videos for 21 GB in Google drive cloud, and share it for people or friends who ask me.

But never my personal data go in cloud  I have plenty of cloud choices like I use Norton too, but don't use its cloud 25 GB free for me for 3 years.


----------



## hdp9star (Jul 14, 2014)

I am not sure about traveling to Australia, but I went to USA for study, visited back to India, for a month, go back and came to India permanently. So four trips with always carry laptop and external hard drive with the same of you. 
I never had a problem...so I guess it shouldn't be problem.
And what do you think people put on their 1 TB drive??? 

Thank you,
HP


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

I had 2 2TB drives and 2 1TB drives (in different hand bags) and faced absolutely no issues (in Bangkok or Sydney). I think the security have more important concerns to deal with rather than movies.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

since this topic is open, can anyone tell me if it is ok to download torrents in Australia? Or we should buy original copy of each and every movie?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

jre05 said:


> without a police and a good reason means? I didn't understand what you are trying to say :confused2:
> 
> Yes, most movies are of HQ BR Movies from Yify and so many popular loaders.
> 
> ...


For example if they suspect you might have some unlawful materials on your computer (like pornography etc.). There is no law saying that you can't have movies you downloaded from the web...
Just take everything as hand luggage, so it won't be destroyed (you don't want to know what they do with our suitcases...)
You can put all the computer-related stuff (and some other stuff, whatever fits) into a big laptop bag and carry it in addition to your normal carry-on.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hunter85 said:


> since this topic is open, can anyone tell me if it is ok to download torrents in Australia? Or we should buy original copy of each and every movie?


As far as I know it's ok (based on what my friends told me), however I always prefer online streaming, there is no point in downloading the movies - most of them you won't even watch till the end...
TBH I don't know anybody who still buys movies, but I have rented a movie (from iTunes) a few times. I wouldn't even be able to watch a movie if I buy a DVD - none of my laptops have a CD/DVD drive...


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

i dont think the customs has the rights to inspect your personal items useless you are suspected. You tell them that you have all the confidential data and some very "PERSONAL" media that can't be leaked. they will be scared off. haha


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

chuminh said:


> i dont think the customs has the rights to inspect your personal items useless you are suspected. You tell them that you have all the confidential data and some very "PERSONAL" media that can't be leaked. they will be scared off. haha


lol haha  and put me in prison lol hahaha :cool2:



JoannaAch said:


> For example if they suspect you might have some unlawful materials on your computer (like pornography etc.). There is no law saying that you can't have movies you downloaded from the web...
> Just take everything as hand luggage, so it won't be destroyed (you don't want to know what they do with our suitcases...)
> You can put all the computer-related stuff (and some other stuff, whatever fits) into a big laptop bag and carry it in addition to your normal carry-on.



Exactly, true.

I do not have porn movies lol but all inspirational. documentary, thrillers and other interesting videos


----------



## chuminh (Oct 21, 2013)

jre05 said:


> lol haha  and put me in prison lol hahaha :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no way they put you in prison. its YOURS personal pics and movies, and they can be seen. haha :cool2: anyway. goodluck to your journey


----------



## bobbyalex (May 27, 2014)

Hunter85 said:


> since this topic is open, can anyone tell me if it is ok to download torrents in Australia? Or we should buy original copy of each and every movie?


Seriously?? It is NEVER OK to download torrents. It is called piracy. Sure you may not be caught but it is definitely not OK.

I hate it when people download movies and music without paying for it. Someone went to a whole lot of trouble to make them and they need to be paid for what is theirs.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well mate, I am spoiled with my huge LED TV and Logitech 5+1 sound system thats why I need 10 GB full HD movies to really enjoy them 

It is so sad that when I start moving I need to sell all my electronic equipment and buy new ones in ozzy



JoannaAch said:


> As far as I know it's ok (based on what my friends told me), however I always prefer online streaming, there is no point in downloading the movies - most of them you won't even watch till the end...
> TBH I don't know anybody who still buys movies, but I have rented a movie (from iTunes) a few times. I wouldn't even be able to watch a movie if I buy a DVD - none of my laptops have a CD/DVD drive...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

bobbyalex said:


> Seriously?? It is NEVER OK to download torrents. It is called piracy. Sure you may not be caught but it is definitely not OK.
> 
> I hate it when people download movies and music without paying for it. Someone went to a whole lot of trouble to make them and they need to be paid for what is theirs.


Small Correction!

It is okay to download using Torrent. It is not okay to download illegal materials. E.g. downloading a latest released movie CAM version via P2P is illegal but downloading latest eclipse release in this way is very much welcome.


----------



## manofsteel (Apr 13, 2014)

jre05 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am getting a mixed feedback about taking data in hard drive.
> 
> ...


Okay, what are those HQ english movies you have? Perhaps we can meet in AU and pass me a copy. If you don't share your copies I will report you to the police! :becky: 

Seriously bro, you should be fine. :rockon:


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

Hunter85 said:


> well mate, I am spoiled with my huge LED TV and Logitech 5+1 sound system thats why I need 10 GB full HD movies to really enjoy them
> 
> It is so sad that when I start moving I need to sell all my electronic equipment and buy new ones in ozzy


Totally agree - only when I bought a good TV (or more like a normal TV) I realized how bad is the quality of the movies/tv shows that I watch!


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

On a side note, I've got to figure out how I'm going to transport all this gear


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread seems inactive, but still seems its the only place I can ask question.
Similar question about HDD, only difference is that I know people carry usb hdd all the times. Can I carry my 3.5" hdd with casing? Anybody had similar experience?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ever heard of Truecrypt? Open source and available on almost all platforms. You can encrypt an entire partition. Been using this since ages and hopping across borders with confidence. OP has 1TB with 600 GB used. Just create a password protected/ encrypted 400GB partition out of that free 400GB and move 400GB worth of your sensitive stuff in there. If anyone happens to get hold of your HDD, s/he will see 400GB of unused space. It is only you (i.e. one who knows the original encryption key/ password) who can mount that space as a partition (aka drive letter for Windows users).


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

ToyTowner said:


> Ever heard of Truecrypt? Open source and available on almost all platforms. You can encrypt an entire partition. Been using this since ages and hopping across borders with confidence. OP has 1TB with 600 GB used. Just create a password protected/ encrypted 400GB partition out of that free 400GB and move 400GB worth of your sensitive stuff in there. If anyone happens to get hold of your HDD, s/he will see 400GB of unused space. It is only you (i.e. one who knows the original encryption key/ password) who can mount that space as a partition (aka drive letter for Windows users).


Wasn't truecrypt discontinued ?


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

I've carried all of my five external HDDs with me, totally 8TB, back and forth to Australia, Taiwan, Thailand and India several times.

Nothing had ever happened. I just put them with my laptop and all the cables in a carry-on bag.

But I don't suggest anyone to do that when traveling to Canada, as they check everyting.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Wasn't truecrypt discontinued ?


Oh! I checked and it in fact has been discontinued and other alternatives suggested on their website. I have it installed on all platforms and still does its job for me. Bitlocker alternative suggested there also basically seems to be doing the same. The point being- do not take any chances. Carry your sensitive data in encrypted partitions. As someone said above, Canadian authorities do check the disks. Quite possible that other countries will follow suite. Better be safe than sorry.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> Wasn't truecrypt discontinued ?


No

*Bribed and bought the soul [by the big shark]!!*

TryeCrypt's support getting down and website's change to redirect users to learn big daddy's inhouse s/w (which is available again only in Pro edition) - was the saddest incident in anonymous group that how bravehearts finally get sold.

Initially Google used to show the amount that was paid below the table to make the change - but now that too being taken care of and nowhere you will find any link/info betraying the true incident - it's just that some XYZ free alternatives reamining (none will full capacity like hidden volume etc) and his majesty's BitLocker..

Presently, as per the official website - we are supposed to believe that "TrueCrypt has security issues" (????) and BitLocker is our savior...

Once I read in a forum (following the incident of TrueCrypt shutting down) - that the major player behind this was not even the big daddy but a directive from a big white building (which houses, you know, the chief of NSA) - the forum claimed that even NSA cannot decrypt AES of TrueCrypt hence their spy-every-civilian-game was in hindrance - so to get the job done they employed the big shark and now we are here...

Nonetheless, anybody can download 7.1 version and can enjoy the power (yes, with 'security vulnerabilities')


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Or CipherShed (https://ciphershed.org/)


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Or CipherShed (https://ciphershed.org/)


exact truecrypt ui?? huh..

whatever, my machine has perfectly working version of truecrypt and i am happily sailing with..


----------



## thomasvo (Nov 8, 2013)

Travelled to Australia 4 times. Each time I had my laptop and external HDD with me with plenty of movies/series on. Never had a problem.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

mainak said:


> exact truecrypt ui?? huh..
> 
> whatever, my machine has perfectly working version of truecrypt and i am happily sailing with..


Yes, its an open source (in true sense this time) fork of the original Truecrypt project.
All my machines at home (4+) too have working versions of Truecrypt running without any issues whatsoever. But, I will switch over to CipherShed maybe after a few stable releases.

And as for the topic about getting notices from ISP for copyright infringement in Oz- yes, people do get those. Search Whirlpool forums and you would find topics regarding the same.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

ToyTowner said:


> Yes, its an open source (in true sense this time) fork of the original Truecrypt project.
> All my machines at home (4+) too have working versions of Truecrypt running without any issues whatsoever. But, I will switch over to CipherShed maybe after a few stable releases.
> 
> And as for the topic about getting notices from ISP for copyright infringement in Oz- yes, people do get those. Search Whirlpool forums and you would find topics regarding the same.


Just PeerBlock - I sill find people using torrent without having this at background


----------



## kaivalya (Feb 11, 2015)

mainak said:


> exact truecrypt ui?? huh..
> 
> whatever, my machine has perfectly working version of truecrypt and i am happily sailing with..


Hi Mainak, I have sent you a private message long back. You havent replied to it yet.


----------



## malbuquerque306 (Jun 22, 2015)

I don't see any issues but just please be careful about the XXX stuffs 

Move forward, this is irrelevant for them, 99% of people would be stucked about this !


----------

